# A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door?



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok - I'm bored. Since the R32 is not coming with DSG, the new Saab 9-2 looks like sh!te to me (and it's 5-door only), and because the Acura TL is too large for me, I'm trying to figure out which A3 people would prefer and why.
I'd like to get the 3-door because it's fast (3.2L V6), stealthly and very nice looking. Plus it might come with DSG. The 5-door however just doesn't do it for me - it looks odd to me, but maybe that's because I've never liked the allroad's design. 
Anyways, which do you prefer and why?
Oh yeah - and Audi, if you're listening - please bring over the *3-Door* A3/S3. Please?!?










_Modified by Grimnebulin at 10:51 AM 12-12-2003_


----------



## Schekin (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

I really like both. I think they complement eachother. The 5door will be available next year in the US and I intend to get the allroad version for winters so I voted for the 5door but I will definitely also get an S3 3door for driving if/when it becomes available here in US. 
The New Beetle tdi will be DSG in 2004. I believe that'll be the first VWAG DSG in the US.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

definitely the 3 door


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (fitch)*

3 door


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

Nothing like a 3-door.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Tadd)*

Then again there's nothing like a 5-door either. These cars are stunning!!






























D'nardo


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (colucci)*

No offense, but I don't like the 5-door look at all. The 3-door looks much cleaner, IMHO. I wouldn't buy one of those 5-doors, but I would buy a 3-door in a heartbeat.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm a 2 door coupe man. I love hatches as well.
It has to have three doors for me.


----------



## 75rusty (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (inurb)*

polls rock http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (20vmkII)*

I saw the new A3 when I went to Italy at Fiumicino Airport. WOW! Car is beautiful. The nicest hatch I have every seen. I cannot get a R32 for this reason. The MKIV looks ancient next to this car. Audi please bring this god darn car here! NOW!!!


----------



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (peppeVR6)*

I saw the A3 three door in Pinar del Rio province of Cuba last week. That's where the world's best cigar tabacco is grown. The A3 was running with two A4's -- Audi must've been down there to do some testing or promo shots. The A3 is very clean, looks lower and sleeker than my Golf.
It was odd to see modern Audi's in Cuba. Most Cuban transportation is 1990's Korean cheapo cars, 1970's Lada's (Russian Fiats), 1950's Detroit iron, or horsecarts!


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

dude you are so right just go with the 3 door thats bad! i cant wait until the Audi A3 comes out i am so going to get one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: (inurb)*

the 3 door looks way better then the the 5 door if i had a choice between i would definetly go for the 3 door! I hope it comes out in us soon this year!


----------



## wago (Jan 13, 2002)

*Not the same 5-door*

I don't think the US 5-door will be the same as the global A3 5-door. Check out this paragraph from the audiworld NAIAS recap:

_Quote, originally posted by *audiworld.com* »_
Second, Audi will begin developing more models specifically for the US market. I asked Len Hunt about this point and the example that he brought up was the upcoming A3 5-door variant due in the US in 2005. This will be a completely new design as opposed to the European 5-door A3 which Hunt referred to as “a 3-door A3 with two more doors added”. With the B6 chassis A4/S4 slightly larger than the previous generation B5, Hunt talked about an A3 that would fill in nicely in size below the B6 lineup.


If it was more of a "mini A4 avant" I might be interested. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiboi5000 (Jan 14, 2004)

Could someone send these messages to Audi..
So they will get the hint....
SEND US THE 3 DR....... NOW !!!!


----------



## Hot Rod (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (colucci)*

Anyone have a shot of the rear of these things?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

5-door. I'm a family guy. A lot easier to put my child in the back seat. Insurance is cheaper, too.


----------



## Audi RS6 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (fortysomething)*

I just have to comment and say that I saw a silver A3 3-door today at the grocery store. How did that person get one imported? I am 100% sure it was an A3


----------



## elvis2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Audi RS6)*

If Audi releases the A3 I promise to buy one, honest. All they have to do is release it.


----------



## 1point8tiny (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (elvis2000)*

Definitely a 3 door A3, although what I would really like is an updated version of the 90/91 Coupe quattro.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

3-door http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (GTI1.8)*

I prefer 5-door, but it would be nice (and there is no reason not) to have both.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Hot Rod)*

hot rod, you're looking for a pic of the rear of an old platform (8L) or new platform (8P) A3?
Here's a few old ones at a recent GTG in Sydney:








.... and an Audiworld shot:








.... and here's a new one:








Personally, I think the new model has lost some of the distinctiveness and aggression of the old model....


----------



## rob_v (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Ken A3T)*

both models look absolutely stunning, and i would have any, on any day. whilst the 5 door is more practical, the stealth of the 3, complimented by the wicked alloys just looks amazing. tell you what, if you give me the money, ill buy one here in the uk, and give you regular updates about how it feels? good deal?!!?


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (rob_v)*

i would buy it 3 door, but i have a new s4 wagon, so my wife is getting the 3 door. so make that 2 votes for 3 door.


----------



## tack10580 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

I'm single and have no kids so I would love to be able to buy a 3 door A3. They are pretty stunning cars. I saw the German premere last year at the Leipzig auto show and I rented a one in October. It was only a 1.6 base model with hubcaps. I was still impressed. The handling was great, it cruised pretty nicely at 160 kph, and of course the interior was awesome. I'm happy they are at least bringing 5 door over here but I would only want a 3 door. Maybe I'll get a Mk5 GTI when they come out


----------



## Robase= (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (tack10580)*

Both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

RS3 Sportsbreak with DSG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FstrThnU (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (A4Jetta)*

3 DOOR!! this body style.. bring it over!


----------



## adrian R 32 (Mar 18, 2004)

i choose 3 doors, more sporty i think, and the a3 should be it !!!


----------



## Knighthammer (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (adrian R 32)*

Both I'd get the 5-door for the wife and replace my GTI with a 3-door


----------



## rsegado (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Schekin)*

3-door


----------



## rsegado (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Grimnebulin)*

I was talking to a Canadian dealer and he said only the 5-door is coming to Canada and no DSG. Hope he is wrong.


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (rsegado)*


----------



## hotani (Dec 4, 2000)

*5 door*

i voted 5-door, actually that's one of the only things keeping me out of an R32 - need access to the back seat to get the 5-year-old in there!
I've seen an A3 on the streets here in Denver, it looked nice! I believe it was a 3 door. Actually I don't know of anyone who has actually seen a 5 door in the new body style... have they even been made yet (pretty sure that pic above is a p-shop)?
I do like the old body style better, and the S3 was such a beautiful car! But if I can get a sport package (17s, seats, suspension) on the new 5 door A3 I'll be all over it!


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Ken A3T)*

hey dude send some more pics of a3's.


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (Bleed Black)*

if you had an a3 stock and a gti stock to race which one would win?
is the a3 faster?


----------



## feenievw (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: A3 - If You Were Going To Buy - 3-Door or 5-Door? (mdmjetta4)*

GIVE ME 3 DOORS!!!!! I ended up buying a 337 because I loved the hatch concept...but now I'm regretting not going with an A4 just because of the feel and quality of the interior...
Audi...hear our cries...bring me an A3, with 3 doors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

